# Apple dipping station



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi All, I remember last year there were several threads about apple dipping stations. and when the family wanted something different for dessert that kids would like, I pushed for it, thinking it would be easy. I got help about a month ago on how to keep the apples from browning (the lemon bath works, ty) Now I am experimenting with how to make it work. I have gone from the guests dipping, to staffing it., and am even thinking of having some pre-dipped. 

There will be caramel, chocolate, and toppings (sprinkles, chips, marshmellows (if I can find any kosher ones), etc. The apples will be wedged, not whole. Here is the problem: neither the chocolate nor the caramel is sticking well on the apples (maybe the wax? and I can't find any unwaxed even from the orchards!) and when I try to dip caramel then chocolate - Forget it! I grew up working in a chocolate dipping shop and we dipped fruit all the time, so I thought I knew what I was doing. 

Thanks!
Has anyone had a station like this? Any ideas?


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

I did edible fruit arrangements for a wedding, the apples were cut into wedges, dipped in lemon water(skewered) and allowed to dry on baking sheets line w/parchment about 6 hours.
I then dipped them in: almond bark, candy quick vanilla & chocolate from walmart and white chocolate, while wet they were dipped in crushed nuts, coconut or graham cracker crumbs, m&m's, sprinkles etc.. They were then put in a flower pot filled with oasis lined with kale. I also used strawberries and marshmellows the same way, it looked cool, I also used melon slices cut with a crinkle cutter to simulate leaves.
Joan


----------

